
PyLadies, a Gang of Female Computer Programmers - craigkerstiens
http://blogs.laweekly.com/arts/2012/02/pyladies_django_python.php
======
damian2000
"if you ask Viklund, 37, to conjure up an imaginary computer programmer, he
admits that he sees "a big, fat guy with a beard, who might smell"".

he's been watching that scene with Wayne Knight (Newman) in jurassic park too
many times.

------
earl
from the article: Grant Viklund, who is married to board member Sophia Viklund
and serves as a volunteer mentor, says PyLadies matters not because its
members are women but because getting more people into programming is a good
thing overall.

    
    
       [...]
    
       Still, if you ask Viklund, 37, to conjure up an imaginary computer 
       programmer, he admits that he sees "a big, fat guy with a beard,
       who might smell" -- the kind of "classic Linux nerd" who might have
       trouble socializing but who loved computers long before geek became chic.
    

It's strange that someone who actively helps a group that exists to help women
be comfortable and draw women into programming trades in such nasty
stereotypes of male programmers.

